# Iver Johnson



## Brian C (Apr 7, 2019)

Just looking for any info or speculation of the year on this OG condition Iver Johnson.  A friend of mine apparently got it from the widow of the OG owner who rode it to work for years in my area.


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 7, 2019)

With the model A hub im guessing teens/20s. Post up the serial number, that should help! Great bike! Is she a keeper?


----------



## John G04 (Apr 7, 2019)

Awesome bike! @Handyman


----------



## Handyman (Apr 7, 2019)

Very nice looking Iver, the model appears to be a Truss Frame Roadster................looks like an old repaint at some point in time.  Yes, serial number would narrow down the year.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Brian C (Apr 13, 2019)

Where is the serial # located.  I looked around a bit but didnt see any obvious stampings


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Apr 13, 2019)

Just under the seat on drive side top of seat tube.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Apr 13, 2019)

https://thecabe.com/forum/attachments/serial-jpg.889464/


----------



## Brian C (Apr 14, 2019)

272438


----------



## locomotion (Apr 14, 2019)

if the OG owner rode it to work (assuming he was around 18 years old when he started to work) and your friend got it from his widow, the lady must be around 120 years old or maybe she married a much older man!!!


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Apr 14, 2019)

A lot of teeth in that large chain ring, lost count in the black; a 30 tooth? 
OG must have rode to work down-hill, both ways!


----------



## 66TigerCat (Apr 15, 2019)

locomotion said:


> if the OG owner rode it to work (assuming he was around 18 years old when he started to work) and your friend got it from his widow, the lady must be around 120 years old or maybe she married a much older man!!!




The market for used bikes was pretty strong in the teens/20s. Probably picked it up second-hand.


----------



## Duchess (Apr 15, 2019)

I'd guess that SN puts it in the mid 1910s. My ~1912 is 195xxx


----------



## Handyman (Apr 15, 2019)

I believe that "I-Beam" style truss frame started in 1915...........Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Iverider (Apr 15, 2019)

It's post 1915 for sure given the arch bar joint (The new joint of solid steel referred to in the improvement section below). 
I would think 1917 give or take. My 1915 is serial 256466


----------



## Brian C (Apr 16, 2019)

That was just the story that was passed on to me.  That was 10 years ago now.   I rebuilt the rear hub and plan to install a headbadge that he bought for the bike.  Just need to drill/tap one of the headbadge holes.  Cool old bike but it has been re-welded at the seatube/BB junction.   I think he was told 1914 but I thought I could narrow it down better with some CABE help.


----------

